# Jobs for skilled expats in key industries in Canada expected to increase in next two



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Opportunities for expats in Canada are expected to soar in coming months as the country faces a*severe skills shortage in a number of areas including construction, mining and medical technology.*Overall the number of jobs is increasing with the latest figures from Statistics Canada showing*that 108,700 jobs were created in April, the largest monthly gain in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Jobs for skilled expats in key industries in Canada expected to increase in next two years...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## geoff jarrow (May 21, 2010)

hi i am a semi skilled duct fitter or electricians mate whats the possibility of me getting over to toronto


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Editor said:


> Opportunities for expats in Canada are expected to soar in coming months as the country faces a*severe skills shortage in a number of areas including construction, mining and medical technology.*Overall the number of jobs is increasing with the latest figures from Statistics Canada showing*that 108,700 jobs were created in April, the largest monthly gain in [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Jobs for skilled expats in key industries in Canada expected to increase in next two years...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


Oh good hope so my hubby is a gas/plumbing engineer and we are sbout to submit our Visas anytime so will be in need of a job next year fingers crossed. Great to read that positivity. You don't seem to here that in the U.K !!!!!


----------

